# Jose Vega's Artwork!



## JoseVega (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello guys, I am new here and wanted to share some of my works here with the community!
I hope to meet a lot of you!
Feel free to ask any questions!
Here are some of my recent work.


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is some personal work!


----------



## Jabrosky (Mar 11, 2013)

Wait, you drew the dragons for Ankari's project? Sweet!


----------



## Jessquoi (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice, do you do your artwork on the computer?


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 11, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> Wait, you drew the dragons for Ankari's project? Sweet!



heheheh yes I am the artist for Ankari.


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 11, 2013)

Most of the time yes! Thou a lot of times I just sketch traditionally, but most of the time, specially client work is all in the computer!


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a last year piece based on Gundabad!
I hope you like!


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 18, 2013)

hey peeps,
Here is a piece for the Iron pen challenge over here at mythic scribes....
Ancient City
I hope you like


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey peeps this is the Map I worked for Call of Heroes, an overview of the continent of Ellias. I hope you like!


----------



## ThomasCardin (Mar 23, 2013)

Love the digital painting, especially the ancient city. It has great scale and atmosphere.


----------



## AVCortez (Mar 28, 2013)

Your art is tight man! You've got a really good feel for depth, love the landscapes. It's impressive to see so much detail in a piece and for it to not wind up looking amateurish.

Jealous.


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 29, 2013)

ThomasCardin said:


> Love the digital painting, especially the ancient city. It has great scale and atmosphere.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 29, 2013)

AVCortez said:


> Your art is tight man! You've got a really good feel for depth, love the landscapes. It's impressive to see so much detail in a piece and for it to not wind up looking amateurish.
> 
> Jealous.



ooo thanks AVCortez, im glad you like it!!!


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is a piece from last year.
I hope you like!
"Tree of life"


----------



## JoseVega (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello pees, this is for a game here in Puerto Rico called Tequila Rush.
Let me know what u think 
I hope u like!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, that tree of life is really cool.  Thats the kind of fantasy I want to convey as a writer, something kind of dreamlike and surreal and ancient-looking like that.  Maybe if you're still doing art in 10 - 20 years we could work together someday .


----------



## JoseVega (Apr 8, 2013)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Wow, that tree of life is really cool.  Thats the kind of fantasy I want to convey as a writer, something kind of dreamlike and surreal and ancient-looking like that.  Maybe if you're still doing art in 10 - 20 years we could work together someday .


heheheh thanks!!! 
here is another one!
I hope you like!


----------



## Jamber (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm joining in the applause, JoseVega. The Tree of Life and the one just above are beautifully atmospheric. Well done!


----------



## ThomasCardin (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice. A forboding black tower, kind of gets me right there. Thank you for sharing Jose!


----------



## JoseVega (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys!
I appreciate the Love
Here is another one!
I hope you like!


----------



## JoseVega (Apr 20, 2013)

Cover for SIGRDRIFA Book is released. I hope you like!
More info at samtertainment | Just another WordPress.com site


----------



## JoseVega (May 2, 2013)

"Enlightenment"
I hope you like!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 3, 2013)

You have a way with colour and mood.  Keep it up .


----------



## JoseVega (May 3, 2013)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> You have a way with colour and mood.  Keep it up .


Thank you very much! I will!


----------



## JoseVega (May 20, 2013)

Voyage
The Buck-and-a-Half Buccaneers


----------



## sara-helwe (Sep 13, 2013)

Very cool art!


----------



## druidofwinter (Nov 29, 2013)

I really like _Voyage_. It must have taken a lot of work to get all the water spray on there right. The detail is amazing!


----------



## Lumani (Dec 11, 2013)

Lovely work!!  When I joined this site it was for writing, but I am so excited to see other artists here as well! You have some amazing talent!!!!!


----------



## JoseVega (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow... it has been like forever since I have updated here. My apologies....
I created a new site for my concept art stuff which is here:
JosÃ© Vega - Character / Environment Concept Art

and you can also check my newest illustrations as well here:
Art of Jose Vega

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Addison (Sep 27, 2014)

.....Mind-BLOWN. WOW! You are amazing. Aidan said it best, you are terrific at combining art and mood. It looks like your subject niche is Epic fantasy. 

Where did you learn how to draw dragons? I've been trying but they all come out looking like punk crocodiles or Godzilla's dorky kids.


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 27, 2014)

It's all awesome, but my favorite is probably this Asian fortress of yours:








With this a close second:


----------



## MartinHall (Jan 6, 2015)

These are amazingly atmospheric pieces - really good work.


----------



## Folderol (Jan 24, 2015)

Addison, I completely empathize.  I really want to learn how to draw dragons, but they come out depressingly dorky.  Is this something people are born with?  I can draw other things!  Aaarrgh!


----------



## Folderol (Jan 24, 2015)

Jose, your work instantly sucks the viewer in.  I look forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## Manalodia (Apr 26, 2015)

I love your work. Truly. From the dragons to landscapes, it has colour and rich detail that isn't just brush strokes,
but precise forms. I wonder how long they usually take?...


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 1, 2016)

Jose, do you use social media at all?


----------



## RedMetalHunter (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow, very awesome work!


----------



## adalenia (Jul 4, 2016)

Guess this guy's been gone for a little while, huh.

Sweet art, though.


----------

